# Potty issues are getting worse!



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

I just know I have messed up with my training of Barney-question is, can I redeem myself and get us on the right track and if so, how?

He barks to go out, to play, to eat, and I have been taking him out probably 10 times each day..sometimes he goes, often he doesn't...I bring him back in, leave the leash on him to remind him of what he went out for...he still occasionally potties in the house - and I cannot catch him in the act! 

He has been with us for 6 weeks and I was told he was housetrained when we rescued him...he is totally comfy with both of us now and seems relaxed and OK with his environment...what is a normal number of times a dog of 19 months should have to "go" each day? Is there any method that will help me to help him "get the picture" soon?

Thanks, if anyone can help me!

Marge


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you know what type of training he had before? Was he trained to only go outdoors or was he using potty pads also?


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Potty door*

His history from birth to 6 weeks ago was probably not very good and we actually don't know much - but as a rescue he was very likely either ignored or treated harshly from his behavior when we first brought him home...he is warming up to his new environment in a speedy manner...all I do know is that he was using a doggie door at the final rescuers' home before I got him.

We are doing better in the last 4 days or so, I am being VERY vigilent and he is giving me better signals! Still seems like he wants to go out more often than he needs to ... but out we go and if he doesn't "go" fairly soon after, we come back in and wait 20 min or so. I have been giving him freeze dried liver treats after going outside (immediately after) and he loves them, plus the pats on the head and ruffling of his "cheeks"...love him to pieces!

Marge


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

He probably got used to that potty door!! I bet he loves playing outdoors.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My little boy Cooper, after months of ignoring his doggie bells to go outside, has decided he loves to use them. Now he loves ringing his bells to go out OFTEN. We live in NE so it's cold here too, and he loves it outside. My husband and I look at each other when we hear the bell and say "he can't have to go again", but you can be sure, the first time we ignore him, that's the time he pee's by the door. I know it get's so frustrating! 
A dog door to a fenced in area is ideal if that's an option for you. I guess I'm happy now that my Hav is giving me a signal that he has to go out, rather than just sneaking off if I don't get him out often enough.
Good luck, I'm sure you will figure out each others scheduals!
Beverly


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thanks!*

You both have been so wonderful in giving me suggestions and telling me about your babies...I think that is the best thing about this forum...is sharing our situations...I always feel so much better after reading that others have either experienced or are experiencing similar situations!

Barney is doing much better...will keep everybody posted and again, thanks!

Yes, it is cold here in Twin City area of MN...but we have absolutely no snow and now they say we won't have any for the forseeable future...so sunny and blue skies and cold seems a lot easier to tolerate.

Marge


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

*Learning the signals*

We have never been able to get Miss Daisy to bark at the door, the bells didn't work either. Have you tried just asking your little fellow if he wants to go out and go potty. When I ask Daisy and she needs to go she will prance and bark, if not she just looks at me like I'm being very dense. Once she got us trained everything has worked fine.

Sharon (also in NE.)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Sharon,
Where in NE are you, if you don't mind saying? I'm also curious if you got Miss Daisy fairly locally or if she was shipped in for you. I'm in Lincoln and fairly happy with my vet and groomer, but always looking for other options. Feel free to email me if you'd like at [email protected]
Thanks, Beverly


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

*Question*

Sorry to change the subject ............ but I have a problem .............. I can't figure out how to post a new message ........ so I'm stuck doing replys ....... please .... monitor .... HELP ME!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paige is right. You have to go to the link that says Forums uptop, then choose which forum you want your new message in. Then click New Thread.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks to you both!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dont you be sorry Paige! Im just popping in and out, help anytime you can. I appreciate it. I have been busy with holiday orders so not on as much. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thanks, Sharon*

Hey there,

You are right on the button with what your Hav does...Barney has started to stare at me and then when I ask him if he wants to go outside to potty, he hops around or give me a bit of a "boof"....seems to be working all of a sudden..crossing my fingers but we haven't had anything but success for 4 days now!!!!

THANKS TO ALL!

Marge in MN


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My experience was that all of a sudden you say to yourself "gee I have not cleaned up an accident in a week or two" It seems as if they "just get it" at some point, just like potty training kids. Keep up the good work, 4 days is great!


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*HOUSEBREAKING*

You need patience - and don't expect miracles. These guys are very hard to housebreak. Confine him and watch him - that is the two best things you can do - if he is going in the house and you don't see him - he probably has too much territory. Use an X-pen when you cannot be on him all the time. Mine use pooch pads half the time (www.poochpad.com) and they are a huge help - as mine hate rain and wet feet!


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

I am keeping my fingers crossed, but Barney is now asking to go outside and hasn't piddled or pooped in the house for 8 days...I have been VERY viligent and don't let him out of my sight and keep his leash and collar on when I am thinking he might have to "go" and might not "ask"...so far so good. I can't thank you all enough for your support and suggestions...will keep you up to date on our progress and the key word here is "our" progress!

Marge


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great work! Keep it up and then you can give me some tips!  

Beverly


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Not taking a bow yet!*

You are so nice...loved the smiley's Tom! And, me, give advice...not quite ready yet, Beverly! But thanks to you both for the "high five" responses...so far so good and we'll keep plugging away!


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

*Fake potty alert*

Marge
This is a heads up for the next stage, which is the fake potty alert .......... Miss Daisy loves to share our evening bowl of pop corn. When it is all gone, she will start to prance around and pester us as if she needs to go out. When we ask her if she needs to "go out and potty" she responds with a positive prance and woof. The minute my husband gets off the couch to let her out she jumps up to check for any "lost" kernals of pop corn. What a little smarty!!!!

Another fun stage to look foreword to ............... Sharon


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That reminds me of a story we like to tell. When we just had the first two, Twinkle and Trip, they would try to trick each other. We would give them each a chew stick. Of course, one was always the better of any two chew bones and they would each want that one. 

Trip was lying in the middle of the living room floor chewing the good one. Twinkle ran to the patio door and started barking as if something terrible was right outside. Trip forgot about his bone and ran to the door to join in the barking. As soon as Trip started barking, Twinkle hightailed it back to get the good bone. They observe the Havanese Code that when one has something the other cannot try to take it away but just has to lie patiently close and look deprived. 

A day or two later Twinkle tried the same thing. Trip looked at her very interested but did not leave the good bone. Twinkle made the mistake of looking back at Trip and the ruse was up. Trip went back to chewing the good bone very proud of himself that he had not been outsmarted again.

We could write a book with these stories I guess.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That's so funny. They can come up with some pretty amazing stuff. If Turtle, our Fox terrier, has a chewie, Cru acts like a rug and looks pitiful. After a while, he will go get another toy and throw it up in the air over and over until Turtle finally gets up to play the game with him. Then, of COURSE, he runs over and steals her chewie. Even if they both have brand new chewies, he doesn't want the one he has, he wants hers.


----------



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been reading all the comments and suggestions for potty training and 
wondering if a dog of one year can still be taught anything new? I installed a
patio doggy door which is wonderful in that he can come and go as he needs, but if the weather is bad or if we are at relatives house, he really doesn't know how to tell me. Tonight it is raining and he actually went on the carpet. This just never happens except when he is confined. I'm afraid the doggie door has made it harder to train him. It's wonderful in the night if he ever feels the need, he just goes as necessry, but I wish I could teach him to
tell me when he needs to go. Do you think I could teach him to use doggie pads at his age? Would love to hear from someone who has experienced this problem with any information and/or sugestions.

Elaine


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been very lucky with Kodi. From the first day we got him, he slept through the night and still does. First thing in the morning, even before I go, he goes outside. He is also trained to weewee pads and hasn't had an accident in over 4 months. I just hope the new puppy follows his example - day 2 and so far, so good.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Another accident!*

Just a quick update to all my new "mentors"...Barney and I have been accident free for 8 days and today he peed under the kitchen table where he normally rests during the day! We were in the kitchen, eating our breakfast and noticed he wasn't under the table, as usual, but laying out in the open...then we noticed why...he had been outside a short while before and did his stuff, so we thought we had at least 1 hour or so before needing to take him out again!

Is this "once in a while" peeing/pooping inside ever going to stop?

Any more suggestions....I haven't tried the belly bands...can't really understand why they would work and they are $$$$. This dog is 20 months old now and smart and loving....what is happening here?

Marge


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure what is going on, as he should be trained at that age, Have you had him checked by the vet to be sure there are no crystals or bladder infection? I don't honestly think that we were "accident free" until my girls were a full year old.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HI Marge, 

I just wrote you in your first post in the forum, so no need to reply me there... just found this thread with an update on Barney. 

I think it's wonderful that things were going so well! 8 days is a good amt. of time w/o accidents when you consider you were getting them daily. I know I'd be thrilled for 8 days free of pee in the house! lol 

I see Barney did pee under the table and I'm not sure why that would be... I, too, am hoping this 'once in a while' pee doesn't happen forever! Ricky is only 6 mths. old, so we are patient and remain consistent, but it can be trying when you'd love to have him running around the house with you and having a good time, but instead have to keep him gated in the kitchen/dining room. We've had gates there since day one, but now we take him out daily to the family room dnstrs. some evenings, he follows me when I do laundry some days and for a good game of fetch, we'll sometimes go out in the hallway where he can run even farther than between the two gated rooms. 

I'm looking forward to the day we can take down the blasted gates! lol 

Another thing about belly bands, besides the high cost, is that they can mat the hair and make grooming particularly challenging! From what I've heard anyway.... 

Good luck! I am very interested in hearing how things go and what is sugg'd for you and Barney.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marge 
It sounds like you are doing fine . It just takes time . These dogs are just not instant pudding .. 
They think differently . They can be like little phantoms and off they go and do their business ..
Now I have a friend and this is how she trains her dog . She does not have a doggie door . We live in California and doggie doors are just not a good idea . Yes the dog goes out but other things figure it out and they can come in .
Anyway Tulip goes out to do her business first thing in the morning .. Her Mom waits at least 5 minutes then brings her back in and watches her . Yje leash Idea is a good one . Keep him tethered to you . 
Then she feeds Tulip - outside to go potty again or out for a walk to go potty . Then back in the house .. She takes her out again around noon - out for a walk aroung three out again around 6 pm then put for final potty at night . Then in the crate over night .
Now the other important thing is how often are you feeding the dog and at what time . Some Havanese are grazers - they will not eat the way a Lab does . They just pick at their food and eat little bits all day . Try and get him on a schedule of eating twoce a day . Also make him work for his food - out some kibble and treats in a kong and see how that goes ..
MY Dog Asta ate high end Kibble no problem . Cosmo cannot tolerate kibble and he is on a home cooked diet and he is doing fine .
Remeber with the Havanese evry dog is different . There is a book about HAvanese you casn get from Amazon that helps you understand the complexities of the breed ..


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Update on Barney...*

First of all, thank you all, for offering us so much support and information! We have read all of the messages on this wonderful forum and feel so lucky to be a part of it.

Barney is doing wonderfully! We have a schedule now and he hasn't had an accident in the house for about 2 weeks...last time it was totally my fault and I vowed not to let me be the reason he was "failing"...he does give me signals - sometimes easier to read than others - but we seem to be "velcroed" together all the time now and whatever it is, it is working!

We haven't traveled yet...soon though and I am a bit concerned about our trip. I don't want to upset his schedule more than is absolutely necessary, but we also don't necessarily want to stop every 90 - 2 hours for a potty break...I imagine his appetite will decrease till we get to FL and so will not worry too much if he doesn't eat as well as he has been here at home recently.

I was worried about leaving him in a cold car for 30-40 min while we grab a bite to eat on the road, but his "rescuer" said not to worry - just throw in a bit of a cuddly blanket in his crate and he will be fine for up to 90 minutes (which we will never leave him in the crate in the car for that long). We have been watching some of Caesar Millan's shows lately, and have found that Barney really reacts positively to our calm and assertive moods and he is such an easy-going dog that we both love him to pieces.

I am noticing more poops per day since I started to mix his Innova with Bil-Jac as suggested at one of the pet stores....any advice on safe and nutricious food from all of you professionals? I do mix a TBSP or so of Caesar with his 1/3 cup twice a day...he eats much better than with just kibble...is this OK? He loves, carrots, cukes, lettuce, tomatoes and his freeze dried liver treats (which he gets tiny pieces of each time he potty's outside). His weight is maintaining at 11 lbs and he is active (love to watch the Havanese "runs" both outside and in)....all in all, we are doing great!

Wish us luck on our trip and if you have any suggestions on food...I'd be most appreciative in your sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'm glad things are working better for you. I also feed Ricky Innova and once in a while, I'll mix in part of a can of Wellness food.... maybe twice a week from the same can, then another 10 days or so before I do it again. He loves it! I also give him dried liver treats as rewards and for training... those and his own kibble work great. He also really likes "Natural Balance" meat rolls, diff. flavors, that once opened should be kept in the fridge. I cut a slice off, then that into tinier pcs. and use it for training too.

Ricky also weighs around 11 lbs, last time I checked... will know more when he goes for his neutering later this month.

Good luck with the long car trip! Do make sure to always, always keep him on leash - even before you open the door wherever he is sitting in the car. I've heard too many scary situations about dogs running loose on the road like that!!  

I am encouraged by your success with the housebreaking! Bye for now.


----------

